# [ga-x58a-ud7+i7 930+hd4550+corsair] Random crash (solved)

## loopx

Hi all, 

I just bought a new computer, 7 years after the last one ... I installed it using unstable amd64, using KDE with 3DDesktop turned on and I got some strange crash of X. I'm afraid : may be the new hardware has some problem ?

So, here is the hardware :

* Gigabyte ga-x58a-ud7 (ICH10)

* intel core i7 930 (hyperthreading disabled => 4 core) mounted with Intel fan

* ATI HD4550 (512 GDDR3?)

For now, I can't sent you the "lspci" output because I'm at work ...

So, I installed it with minimal CD installation and all was working fine :

* downloading all needs

* compil and configure all

* get working DRI

After that, my computer was ready to work with KDE and 3D desktop (work great!!!!). All is fine, but, last day, when making backup (huge copy from hard drive to another), I get a crash of X (scrooling freeze, windows freeze, just the mouse is moving slowly with lags). I'm able to take control of the computer via SSH and restart xdm service ... (since keyboard is stuck and mouse can just move). But, what afrayed me is the last stack trace of kernel (2.6.32-r1) which tell me than it has detected a memory corruption ... What's strange is that error just happened one time and never again ... but X still crash, and I really don't know why. I was thinking than :

- X crash on heavy I/O activity (but last crash, yesterday with 2.6.31-r2 was not when moving huge data ; just a little download and compiling)

- may be it's the processor which is too hot (but, the heatsink is not hot and the fan is not seeded up)

- may be it's a real memory problem (6Gb 1600 corsair ... I don't think that's the problem but I will make a little memorytest ..)

- may be it's a hard drive problem (my current installation is on a 2,5" drive ... and it make some strange sound ... but no error are logged into SMART)

- may be it's a hardware problem with the ATI card

- may be it's a problem with the radeon/radeonhd driver

- may be it's a special configuration on the motherboard ?

For the Gigabyte motherboard, I'm currently waiting for the tower and, for now, I have not installed the additionnal heatsink (like an extention card) .. may be it's the problem ?

So, what do you think about these crash ? More chance than it's a graphic problem (since it's always Xorg wich is crashing) or a real I/O or other hardware problem ?

Any help is welcome  :Smile: 

Regards, 

loopx

----------

## DaggyStyle

read this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-482731-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793263-start-0.html

----------

## DirtyHairy

If you are using xf86-video-ati 6.13.0, then try downgrading it to the stable version. I had exactly the same problem on a thinkpad T60 with a ATI X1300 mobility, and it appears to be a regression in the radeon driver.

----------

## loopx

Hello all, 

Thanks for replying, I can now confirm than this crash is directly due to the Xorg server because I got no more crash when making backup in command line.

And yes, I use the bugged version of ati driver :

```

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

      Latest version available: 6.13.0

      Latest version installed: 6.13.0

      Size of files: 991 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   ATI video driver

      License:       MIT

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

      Latest version available: 1.3.0

      Latest version installed: 1.3.0

      Size of files: 754 kB

      Homepage:      http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeonhd

      Description:   Experimental Radeon HD video driver.

      License:       GPL-2

```

I just to try a downgrade ... or wait for a newone  :Smile: 

Thanks for all, this problem is solved for me.

----------

## loopx

I've switched to the version before 6.13.0 and got no more crash for now  :Smile: 

----------

